# Eta 2892-2 And 2824-2



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi,

Does anyone know if a 2892-2 movement will fit ok in a 2824-2 case? They are the same ligne, same hand sizes, same dial feet placing (I think), but the 2892 is 1mm thinner.

I suspect it will fit, as the movement is held in place by a spacer which presses on the front of the movement so doesn't depend on how thin it is. The position of the date wheels look the same. Is the crown a standard distance from the front of the movement?

Just wanted to check before I waste some money









Cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should fit, the only problem I can see is that the crown maybe closer to the the dial as it is thinner. I do not have a 2892 here so I cannot compare.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Roy, the crown position would be a big problem


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mat looks like Roy's right as usual









2892-2

11.5''', D = 25.6mm, H= 3.6mm also a 12.5'' option D= 28.6mm

2824-2

11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm, H= 4.8mm

I didnt realise the 2824-2 was so much thicker


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the 2892-2 and the 2892-A2 movements?


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

From reading about a bit, I think the 2892-A2 version has an improved automatic winding efficiency, just a tweaked design.

2892-2 -> Omega 1111

2892-A2 -> Omega 1120

Well, I decided to buy the movement. This might prove to be my most expensive watch mistake yet























I'll let you know.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@ Matt, i've the 1111 in my seamaster and it has always performed perfectly, sometimes in the most ardous conditions. It has been banged, shocked, hot, cold, sauna to plunge pool, potholed, rock climbed, (oiled as in immersed in), scrubbed and never missed a beat. I could not recommend it highly enough.

Paul D


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul, it sounds pretty tough


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

mat said:


> From reading about a bit, I think the 2892-A2 version has an improved automatic winding efficiency, just a tweaked design.
> 
> 2892-2 -> Omega 1111
> 
> ...


Hi all

This is a vey old post but I am contemplating a very similar problem. I'd really like to know if the 2892 movement fits into a 2824 case. I've bought the case and would like to use a 2892.a2 movement if it will fit. I'd be grateful for any information before I place an order for the movement.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Is the SW200 not a drop in replacement for the 2824? Tag is using them in some models now while using same case


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

DaveS said:


> mat said:
> 
> 
> > From reading about a bit, I think the 2892-A2 version has an improved automatic winding efficiency, just a tweaked design.
> ...


I had a long email conversation with a very knowledgable and helpful Ebayer last night. Turns out the 2892 will fit but, being a thinner movement, would need a spacer ring fitted to lift the movement so that the stem aligns properly with the movement. Also, the movement ring needs to be modified.

So, can be done but not as easy as just fitting a 2824.


----------

